# Printing Transparencies on an HP OfficeJet Pro 8720



## GinghamSkull (Jan 9, 2018)

Hi All,
I'm having a pig of a time getting my black ink to print dark, and without streaks on my printer. I am using Apollo quick dry inkjet transparency film (printing on the rough side) and its quite grainy and there are thread-like streaks through the black where ink is missing. This printer doesn't have a transparency setting and not a lot of photo paper choices. The only "best" option I have is with plain paper. I have done double stacking of my print outs to get my ink dark but would love to be able to only use one transparency.
Can you lot help me? I adore reading your posts, as they are truly helpful. I am hoping you can help me too.


----------



## Raw Paw (Jan 18, 2018)

Not sure how to help... only piece of advice I have is to print in RGB mode. From my experience that is the only way to get films dark enough to expose, CMYK prints at like 90% black, and don't produce a result solid enough to block light


----------



## GinghamSkull (Jan 9, 2018)

Thank you Raw Paw. I will give color adjustment a go and see what happens. Thanks again.


----------

